# Megacrania phelaus (Phasmatodea)



## gopala (Apr 17, 2008)

this is a new phasmid species to the hobby - _*Megacrania phelaus*_ from the Central Kwara'ae mountains of Malaita (Solomon Islands).

Very beautiful species, yet they are spezialised feeders. Their foodplant is Pandanus. But if you can provide them with Pandanus, then it is an easy species.

Here you can download my (updated) care sheet for this species:

http://www.box.net/shared/09vys79c0g

I might have some eggs available in a few weeks........

adult pair:







adult male:






adult male:






adult female:






adult female:






Bruno


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 17, 2008)

gopala said:


> Their foodplant is Pandanus. But if you can provide them with Pandanus, then it is an easy species.


They are stunning but what type of plant is this. Will it grow in the UK?


----------



## gopala (Apr 18, 2008)

you can get Pandanus from graden shops ect and grow them at home, or if you are lucky get leaves from botanical gardens, zoo........


----------

